# Planning 2006 Kawasaki Vulcan 900 Conversion



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

derekjnash1 said:


> It pains me a bit to convert a vehicle in perfect working order, but it’s free and exactly the style of e-motorcycle I want for commuting to work.


Motorcycles are so simple (compared to cars) that it seems to me that the obvious alternative to sacrifice a vehicle in perfect working order is to buy just the fork assembly and rear suspension, wheels, tires, brakes, etc from a salvage yard, then build your own frame which is better suited to the electric motor and battery, and build a custom bike. Of course there can be legal issues with that (registration, licensing, and insurance for a home-built), and perhaps the parts you would need are exactly the ones which are wrecked on bikes being torn down for salvage. Why not just start with a bike with a dead engine?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

derekjnash1 said:


> ... 12X 40 Ah SLA batteries.
> 
> ... It looks like my cost goes pretty nuts if I have to go Lithium...


Do you really want to start an EV project in 2020 using lead-acid batteries? The cost of lithium-ion cells and modules depends on the type and source - what are you considering?


----------



## derekjnash1 (Sep 18, 2020)

brian_ said:


> Motorcycles are so simple (compared to cars) that it seems to me that the obvious alternative to sacrifice a vehicle in perfect working order is to buy just the fork assembly and rear suspension, wheels, tires, brakes, etc from a salvage yard, then build your own frame which is better suited to the electric motor and battery, and build a custom bike. Of course there can be legal issues with that (registration, licensing, and insurance for a home-built), and perhaps the parts you would need are exactly the ones which are wrecked on bikes being torn down for salvage. Why not just start with a bike with a dead engine?


Brian,
I admittedly have not spent a tremendous amount of time looking for bikes with dead engines, but my area does not seem to have many options in this area that don't cost almost as much as I can sell my working bike for. I don't live in a major metropolitan area. My thinking was that if I can sell the ICE then I'd probably be really close to the same net cost. Also, I know 100% that all of the road/safety systems work perfectly and I don't have to mess with them.

Thanks for the comment.
Derek


----------



## derekjnash1 (Sep 18, 2020)

brian_ said:


> Do you really want to start an EV project in 2020 using lead-acid batteries? The cost of lithium-ion cells and modules depends on the type and source - what are you considering?


Maybe I'm working backwards, but I've been trying to figure out the motor and voltage with my range before figuring out the batteries. I have a potentially good source for 12V 40 Ah batteries, but I'm not married to this. I understand the tradeoffs between chemistries and think it is a distinct possibility I may have no choice but to go lithium. I'm trying to get help to get me to that decision point.


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Do lots & lots of research, before spending any money.

Most folks change their minds, as they learn more (as they should)








Here is my El Moto








El Moto (Electric Motorcycle)


This thread is to describe the build/conversion of my fair weather friend, El Moto She started life back in 1980 as a Kawasaki 440 LTD Custom Cruiser style motorcycle Engine: 444 ccm. (27.09 cu. in.) 27 HP (19.7 kW) @ 7.000 rpm top speed: 95.7 mph Front tire: 3.25-19 Front brakes: single...




www.diyelectriccar.com





Here is where I upgraded to lithium








El Moto (electric motorcycle) upgrade to Lithium


I have done a lot more work on my 1980 Kawasaki 440 LTD electric motorcycle conversion ...I don't even remember where I left off in the "locked" El Moto thread Over the winter, I screwed up & didn't keep an "eye on" or maintain my SLA battery pack & "killed it" ...oh, ya I mentioned that. Oh...




www.diyelectriccar.com


----------



## derekjnash1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Functional Artist said:


> Most folks change their minds, as they learn more (as they should)


Thanks "Functional Artist". You left me a few breadcrumbs. I went back to some of your old posts and found I may overthinking my torque requirements. My current motorcycle generates about 50 ft-lbf of torque and a top speed of 102 mph at around 2800rpm. So with aerodynamic drag being several factor times velocity squared I figured that the torque required for me to get 75mph was around 13 ft-lbf. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

Maybe, it depends (everyone's "favorite" answer)
...aerodynamic drag (like you mentioned) is important
...rolling resistance
...& the over all weight (including rider) too

Plus, there are many differences to "keep in mind" when converting to electric propulsion 

Like, with electric propulsion, the torque is available right from 0 RPM's
...where as, in an ICE, you have to wait for the torque to "show up" (so, the first ~1,000 RPM's are basically wasted)
&
The top speed of 102MPH @ 2,800 RPM's would probably be in when in high gear (maybe an OD even)
...but, when converting to electric, most don't use a transmission
(their usually not beneficial/helpful & take up/waste valuable space, that's better used for more batteries)

That's why I always suggest to do lots of research
...to see what others have done
...how they did it
...what worked 
...& also, what didn't


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

derekjnash1 said:


> Thanks "Functional Artist". You left me a few breadcrumbs. I went back to some of your old posts and found I may overthinking my torque requirements. My current motorcycle generates about 50 ft-lbf of torque and a top speed of 102 mph at around 2800rpm. So with aerodynamic drag being several factor times velocity squared I figured that the torque required for me to get 75mph was around 13 ft-lbf. Does that sound about right?


What gear are you in at that speed?

Is that the peak torque of the engine or the torque it puts out at a 1:1 final drive ratio to the rear wheel at highway speed?

I wouldn't put 13 ftlb in a kid's Big Wheel, lol. 

Think torque wrench...


----------



## derekjnash1 (Sep 18, 2020)

remy_martian said:


> What gear are you in at that speed?
> 
> Is that the peak torque of the engine or the torque it puts out at a 1:1 final drive ratio to the rear wheel at highway speed?
> 
> ...


So the published dyno reading for my ICE moto gives me 50.1 ft-lb max torque on rear wheel for between 2700 to 4000 rpm on motor. They publish the top speed at 102mph, which seems about right since I've been in the mid ninetys without topping out. I'm assuming that at max speed the motor torque is maxed. A 102 mph my wheel is going 1377 rpm so with a 2.0625 belt drive ratio and .963 5th gear ratio of .963 the torque on the drive pulley of the belt is 24.3 ft-lb and at the motor 25.7 ft-lb @ 2733 rpm. So belt can handle 25 ft-lb. I come up with 13 ft-lb by calculating the total drag force (Fd = Drag Constants * V^2 ) of the bike at top speed and dropping that down to 75mph.

Unless this is wrong it is looking like I am getting into continuous torque range of an AC-20 motor running at 48V and around 2000rpm.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

derekjnash1 said:


> So the published dyno reading for my ICE moto gives me 50.1 ft-lb max torque on rear wheel for between 2700 to 4000 rpm on motor.


That doesn't seem likely. Published dynamometer results are normally scaled to match the gearing, rather than reporting the actual torque at the wheels. A roller dyno doesn't even know the torque to the wheels, only the force on the roller surface. If that is 50.1 ft-lb max torque *at the engine output, *then with the engine turning between 2700 and 4000 RPM that would be 26 to 38 horsepower, and actual engine output is higher (because the dyno is measuring after losses to gearing, the belt drive, and the tire), which is plausible for a 900 cc air-cooled twin. 

The first published spec that I found for this bike is
_Maximum Torque: 60.8 lb.-ft. @ 3,700 rpm _
which corresponds to 43 horsepower (peak power would be more, at a higher speed). The lower 50 lb-ft value over a wider range seems consistent.

Another online source confirms the torque specs and adds

Power:50.31 HP _(37 kW)_ @ 5700 rpm
That implies that all the way up at 5700 the engine can put out 62 Nm or 46 lb-ft. This suggests an engine with a very broad usable power range; once significantly above idle, this thing runs like an electric motor. 



derekjnash1 said:


> I'm assuming that at max speed the motor torque is maxed.


That's not likely, either. Almost any vehicle hits its top speed in something lower than the top gear, with the engine speed near the peak power level, well above the engine speed for peak torque. If the vehicle can hit a given speed with the engine at the torque peak, it could go faster by shifting down a gear for more power. The top gear is just for better fuel economy, less noise, and less engine wear.



derekjnash1 said:


> A 102 mph my wheel is going 1377 rpm so with a 2.0625 belt drive ratio and .963 5th gear ratio of .963 the torque on the drive pulley of the belt is 24.3 ft-lb and at the motor 25.7 ft-lb @ 2733 rpm. So belt can handle 25 ft-lb.


If you want to know what the belt can handle at least briefly, just multiply the engine's peak torque output by the first gear ratio - that's the torque at the drive pulley.


----------



## derekjnash1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Here are the dyno curves I found for my Vulcan (green curves). So if its not torque on the wheel the belt drive has a 2.063 ratio, 5th gear is .963 ratio, 4th gear is 1.1


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

derekjnash1 said:


> Here are the dyno curves I found for my Vulcan (green curves)
> View attachment 120427


Excellent 
It's engine speed. Logically, anything going to about 7000 RPM is obviously not a plausible wheel speed, but it is what you see on the tachometer (which of course is engine speed).

The numbers are lower than the published specs, because the power (and the corresponding torque) is measured at the rear wheel, after drivetrain losses, while the manufacturer's published values are for the engine.

That Vulcan certainly achieves its goal of a broad power band.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

This chart is for engine torque and HP. Between the engine output shaft and the transmission input shaft is a set of primary reduction gears(or sometimes a chain drive) inside the engine, with a reduction ratio of ~2-4:1. You need to figure this into your calculations.
In real world apps for the AC-20 motor typically a 5-6:1 reduction ratio is used in the final drive. Also, some people noted they could use more HP than what the motor produced. Enter AC-20 in the search bar above. Or, google AC-20 motorcycle conversions.


----------



## derekjnash1 (Sep 18, 2020)

So I found that the Vulcan has the following. Primary drive:2.184, 4th gear 1.107, 5th gear .963 and a final reduction of 2.063 (belt).


----------



## derekjnash1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks guys. So I went back to my original calculations on drag force and matched that up with the torque at the wheel at 102 mph (236 ft-lb). With max ICE torque and the total drive ratio in 4th or 5th gear the max wheel torque calculated to about 220 ft-lb. This is pretty close and if I drop drag force down to 75mph sustained I get 117 ft-lb at the wheel. With a 2.063 belt drive ratio this is not going to cut it.


electro wrks said:


> In real world apps for the AC-20 motor typically a 5-6:1 reduction ratio is used in the final drive.


A 6:1 gets me a into the continuous 10 ft-lb and 6000 rpm range of the AC-20. So it looks like I'll be working on the gear reduction


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Those numbers at the wheel feel a lot better


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Those numbers at the wheel feel a lot better. 

Now you can also go back and calculate the acceleration in g's you get from your ratios, cuz a bike is not just about top speed....


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

My bike has a 8,000W brushed PM motor
...powered by a 2kWh section of a Chevy Volt battery - 45V (nominal) 49.5V (max)
...running @ 5.4:1 (10 tooth on motor & 54 tooth on axle)

My top speed was ~35MPH 
...but, it got there really really quick (like 0 to top speed in ~3 seconds) Super Fun!  






This spring I wanted to try lowering the ratio, just a bit 
...so, I changed the rear sprocket from a 54T to a 50T 

Which increased my top speed up to ~ 40MPH
...but, @ the expense of some acceleration (like 0 to top speed in ~4 seconds)






You have a bigger/heavier bike
...& want to go faster

So, yup you'll need a more powerful motor
...& to run 'er @ a higher voltage

Just some info, kinda as a base to go off of


----------



## HolmQ (Jan 4, 2018)

I think you should go with the Vulcan bike. A conversion is never nicer then the donor bike 
My first conversion was a beaten up Cagiva Mito 125cc and unless you fix and paint everything it will always look "old".

My next was a Harley Street Rod in perfect condition. Sold the drivetrain easily!
Also uses the AC-20 motor with a gear ration of 1:6. Less will make the current very high (heat) and there will be broblem with hills and staring at redlights. And the bike will not be as fun!

If you use Curtis controller you can downlod a RPi software that we developed -> github -> Curtis-dashboard. 

There is also a AC-23 with higher torque. 

/Marcus


----------



## HolmQ (Jan 4, 2018)

I had to machine this beast to get the proper ratio


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

If you use a jack shaft(2 step reduction) you may be able to use the stock belt drive and not have to go to such machining extremes.


----------



## derekjnash1 (Sep 18, 2020)

The 6:1 ratio seems like the right ratio if I want to get performance with 72 or 96V and the AC-23 motor. I'll figure out the exact reduction type once I figure out the battery chemistry and space. Can someone help me with how many kWh per mile I can expect at 75mph and stop/go with 45 mph average with the AC-23? At 96V it looks like I am below the 14 ft-lb continuous at 6000 rpm that gets me 75mph, but I have no idea how to estimate current draw at 6000rpm and 9.5 ft-lb torque. I want to go ~50 miles on a charge and I've got a fair amount of space. If possible I'd like to try things out with cheaper batteries and move to lithium later.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

9.5 ft-lb torque at 6000 RPM is about 11 horsepower or 8 kW, so with perfect motor and controller efficiency at 96 volts that would require about 85 amps... more with realistic efficiency. 

14 ft-lb torque at 6000 RPM is about 16 horsepower or 12 kW, and using perhaps 14 kW at 75 MPH would be 14 kWh for 75 miles, or about 190 Wh per mile.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Derek - Just FYI... these forums are more car-focused than motorbike focused. It's all the same stuff, but you'll probably find more motorbike-specific componentry and knowledge on a more specialized forum. They'll know what you want for motors and controllers, and they'll be completely different than the usual options around here for cars.





__





ElectricMotorcycleForum.com - Index


ElectricMotorcycleForum.com - Index



www.electricmotorcycleforum.com









__





ElMoto.net - the electric motorcycle forum


ElMoto.net - the electric motorcycle forum



elmoto.net





Most of the people here who've any experience with electric motorbikes, are also there, and more active there.

If you like saving the planet... the best thing you can do is not throw away a working vehicle or its parts, as half its lifetime carbon impact is in building it in the first place.

I bought my rolling frame for $20. That's an especially good deal. It was disassembled and being parted out and I told the guy to stop and just sell it all to me. Even then, I regret that. Lots of bikes with blown engines for $150-300, if I just knew where to look.

Unless you're getting free lead acids (and even then...) you don't want lead acid.

30 miles range should be fairly easily doable, especially at lower speeds.


----------



## derekjnash1 (Sep 18, 2020)

Popkorn said:


> Have you looked at hub motors? My next project will be an E-bobber with a hub motor.
> Makes for a lot more battery space and is more efficient. Also takes a lot of weight off the frame.


I have not. Can a hub motor run 10kW continuous?


----------

